# Topics > Smart things >  LilyPad, smart Wi-Fi pool thermometer and UV sensor, Vigilant Inc., Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vigilant Inc.

----------


## Airicist

LilyPad, the first smart Bluetooth pool thermometer and UV sensor connected to your smartphone

Published on Jul 31, 2015




> Using dual sensors embedded in the LilyPad, users can now enjoy realtime temperature and UV data on their phone or tablet device. Armed with this information, swimmers can immediately make an informed decision about whether the water is warm enough, or the sun is too strong.

----------

